# Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Perfecto Cigar Review - Relaxing



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very tight construction. Nice oily wrapper. Excellent draw. Nutty woody flavors became leathery towards the end.

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Perfecto Cigar Review - Relaxing


----------

